# Meal Prep Ideas for cutting



## ams_sxi (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting bored of having chicken and salmon and tuna all the time.

Any other meal prep idea would be great.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Beef then? I have stew and spaghetti Bolognese most weeks. I'll be cooking a batch of Bolognese sauce to freeze in portions this afternoon actually. Meal macros can be varied by the amount of oil used and the amount (or complete absense) of rice/pasta you have with them.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I eat plates of vegetables with 250g mince poured over them. Smoked fish. Homemade beefburgers, or meatballs.

I also eat lots of cheese when I'm dieting.


----------



## ams_sxi (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep i normally get lean beef mince from musclefood.

Where is the best place to get lean beef mince apart from musclefood most of the supermarket ones have high fat in them


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ams_sxi said:


> Yep i normally get lean beef mince from musclefood.
> 
> Where is the best place to get lean beef mince apart from musclefood most of the supermarket ones have high fat in them


 I usually buy this:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=250871426


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Salad cress smoothie

Celery French fries

Ice cubes and sweetner


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

The Tesco lean mince above is nice and aldi also do a 5% lean beef mince for £1.80 250g which is nice aswell.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Mingster said:


> I eat plates of vegetables with 250g mince poured over them. Smoked fish. Homemade beefburgers, or meatballs.
> 
> I also eat lots of cheese when I'm dieting.


 Why cheese if I may ask ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SimpleLimit said:


> Why cheese if I may ask ?


 High in protein and fats so quite satiating I'd imagine.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

SimpleLimit said:


> Why cheese if I may ask ?


 It's delicious.

And I do prefer to diet with low carbs.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Its hard to name a meal that couldn't be improved in some way with the addition of cheese


----------



## Darren 1972 (Jun 27, 2015)

protein =turkey ,beef ,any white fish ,egg whites ,shakes ,bars ,cheese greek yohurt carbs = brown rice ,yams,oats,brocoli ,whole grain pasta ,wraps hope this helps


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Mingster said:


> It's delicious.
> 
> And I do prefer to diet with low carbs.


 I didn't actually know cheese had low carbs and was packed with protein,

Do you have a particular cheese you get ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

SimpleLimit said:


> I didn't actually know cheese had low carbs and was packed with protein,
> 
> Do you have a particular cheese you get ?


 I like all cheeses tbh.


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

home made Chinese curry is pretty good!

I make the sauce with 2 Tablespoon of coconut oil, teaspoon of Ginger, curry powder, garlic powder and 2 tablespoons of dark soy And 400mm of chicken stock.

Just cook what ever meat you want, some chopped onion and chuck the rest in simmer for 30 min, you can thicken it up with flour but I never bother. its nice with cauliflower rice.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Grilled mackerel and cauliflower rice

Steak and veg

BBW Protein pancakes (I recommend lemon zest flavour)

Gammon steaks and eggs

Scrambled eggs and beans

For snacks/dessert:

Skyr yoghurt, fruit

That's what I've been eating for the past 2 months while losing 28lbs. Each meal is under 600 cals. Think outside the box no need to eat plain chicken and broccoli every day.


----------

